# eggs stuck togeather



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

i have a lay of 18 corn snake eggs and when we went to remove them earlier to place them in tubs ready for incubation we found that all 18 are stuck together and i lift in one hole clump!!

is this normal or could this be because there might be slightly dehydrated??

ive placed them in a tub with hatchrite as a oner so hopefully they will re-hydrate and separate if they do do you advise leaveing them as a clump or spreading them out from each other for incubation??

thanks


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The clumping is completely normal.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Leave them stuck together. They will rehydrate but will not separate. Trying to separate them could rip an eggshell.


----------



## Hampshire Colubrids (Jul 31, 2012)

I've managed to separate eggs, you have to be really careful and it's best to do it quickly after laying. There is a chance of tearing eggs so it is better not to do it. If you do, just break them down into smaller clumps. Not every egg needs separating.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

Hampshire Colubrids said:


> I've managed to separate eggs, you have to be really careful and it's best to do it quickly after laying. There is a chance of tearing eggs so it is better not to do it. If you do, just break them down into smaller clumps. Not every egg needs separating.


it was about 12-14 hours after they were lay that we removed them so they can stay as a clump as the are in the hatchrite now hopefully they plump back up as they were mega dimpled when we managed to get to them


----------



## Hampshire Colubrids (Jul 31, 2012)

You can put moist tissue over them to help rehydrate the top ones. Make sure it's damp, not wet. They should pop up within a few days or more.


----------



## Hampshire Colubrids (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldn't try and pull them apart now.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

Hampshire Colubrids said:


> I wouldn't try and pull them apart now.


i wasnt planning on need to change there container tho as this ones not clear so will struggle to see if they hatch in 50 odd days..


as you said earlier would resting them on a heat mat not harm them??


----------



## Hampshire Colubrids (Jul 31, 2012)

If the heat is correct it will be fine. I've done it before and hatched corns, I used a sealed tub and aired it daily. 
I made an incubator recently, it's so easy and cheap to do. I used a polybox I bought online, heat mat and a mat stat, it cost £47 including delivery. If you buy the stat and heat mat second hand you could get it cheaper then that. 
Look at this.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/822115-polybox-incubator-10-easy-steps.html


----------

